# Problème de sites devenus soudainement inaccessibles



## chatongen (20 Septembre 2008)

Bien voila, ca fait un an que j'ai un mac et je n'ai jamais eu de problemes.
Cependant je rencontre de sérieux problèmes en ce moment.

Je suis effectivement inscrit sur des forum de jeux.
Et
depuis 3 jours, il y a un certains nombres de forum auxquels je n'ai
plus accès. Comme par hasard ils sont tous hébergé par le même
herbergeur de fofo, à savoir forum-actifs .
Alors que j'ai accès aux
autres forums du genre xooit je n'ai plus accès aux forums-actifs,
lorsque j'essaye d'y aller j'ai droit au même message : 

Erreur de chargement de la page (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )

Adresse introuvable (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )

Firefox ne peut trouver le serveur à l'adresse far-ikariam.forum-actif.eu. (   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

et puis

Le navigateur n'a pas pu trouver le serveur hôte pour l'adresse indiquée.

    * Avez-vous fait une erreur en saisissant le nom de domaine ?  (par ex. « ww.mozilla.org » au lieu de « www.mozilla.org »)
    * Cette adresse de domaine existe t-elle ? Son enregistrement a peut-être expiré.

* D'autres sites sont aussi inaccessibles ? Vérifiez la connexion au
réseau de votre ordinateur et les paramètres du serveur DNS.
 *
Votre ordinateur ou votre réseau est-il protégé par un pare-feu ou un
proxy ? Des paramètres incorrects peuvent interférer avec la navigation
sur le Web.



Enfin voila, et je comprend pas. Ca c'est sous firefox et rien n'y fait.

Avec Safari même topo

J'ai initialisé la box, toujours la même chose.

Je me suis connecté chez ma copine (avec operateur free) et chez moi (avec operateur orange), et résultats identiques.

J'ai essayé de me connecter ailleurs avec d'autres ordi, et là aucun problème je peux consulter mes forum...

Le problème semble donc venir de mon mac.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   est ce que quelq'un connaitrait la raison ? Et la procédure a faire pour que je retrouve mes fofo favoris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ???


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

bienvenue

et as tu tenu compte du message du mac

et verifier le firewall?



test simple

tu crées un autre compte OSX

et tu testes sur session 2


----
et si tu veux de la bonne aide donner plus d'infos

quel OSX , type de connexion ( wifi-ethernet?)


----------



## chatongen (20 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour la bienvenue Pascal 

Oui effectivement je reconnais je n'ai pas tout mis alors voilà je complète :

J'ai donc un MacBookPro 2,2 Ghz,
l'OsX c'est Mac OS X 10.4.11,
et je me connecte aux box par Wifi exclusivement

Par rapport au message laissé par Firefox :

1 - Bah non je n'ai pas fait d'erreur par rapport au nom de domaine
2 - Cette adresse existe bien, et je peux y accèder ailleurs
3 - Bah j'ai accès à mes autres sites internet habituels (fofo autres que forums-actifs, jeux, presse en ligne, etc...)
4 - Pour le 4 , là je reconnais je n'en sais rien, je ne sais même pas ce qu'est un parefeu ou proxy, et ou il se trouve dans l'OS du MAc  (lol gros boulet ^^ )

Bon sinon refaire un compte OSX je vais essayer mais je ne suis pas sûr non plus de savoir le faire je ne l'ai jamais fait ^^

Voili voilà

Enfin remarque : il me semble qu'hier je me suis connecté en wifi depuis un café avec borne wifi (hotcafé), et que je n'ai eu aucun problème pour aller sur les forumsactifs, si ca débloque pas je vais d'ailleurs re essayer aujourd'hui pour en être sûr. Ce qui pour ma part me semble encore plus étrange...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

tu sais que l'aide mac est bien faite?

créer un compte se faiit en une minute 
 preferences systeme /compte , céfoo non?
et ca sert toujours ( tests divers)

--------
tout ca pointe bigrement vers le reglage wifi du mac à revoir

voir les fils là dessus , specifique à ton matosse et /ou du FAI
(sans moi)


----------



## chatongen (20 Septembre 2008)

voila je viens de créér un nouveau compte sur mon mac, alors ca ne change rien 

Par contre, la rapidité de la consultation des autres forum est carrément hallucinante par rapport à ce que j'ai avec l'autre compte, en allant sur les forum lorsque j'ai ouvert ma cession avec mon nouveau compte, la consultation des forums est quasi instantannée     enfin ce n'est pas mon problème principal mais vous avez une idée à quoi c'est du cette différence de vitesse de connexion entre deux compte d'un même MAC :mouais: ?
Pour le reste bah je vais essayer de trouver les discussions ad hoc, si je trouve , mais merci quand même en tout cas, si dès fois d'autres voient ce poste et on rencontré le même problème que moi et trouvé la solution de leur côté, qu'ils m'en fassent part ^^


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

je pige pas 
ici tu dis une chose


chatongen a dit:


> voila je viens de créér un nouveau compte sur mon mac, alors *ca* *ne change rien*



et là  exactement le contraire



> Par contre, la rapidité de la c*onsultation des autres forum* est carrément hallucinante par rapport à ce que j'ai avec l'autre compte,



Alors?
acces aux forums ou pas ( sur session 2)

à 90% c'est oui

et donc c'est " quelque chose" sur session 1 qui freine
comme on ne connait quasi rien de ton mac , difficile de dire où ca coince

et vu ce que tu dis par comparaison avec session 2 sans doute 
dossier caches de navigateur énormes
( sur session 2 ils sont quasi vides)

Par ailleurs 
tu as sans doute des entretiens du mac à revoir

plein de sujets là dessus
où on parle de tout ca et.. d'onyx ( un des très bons outils de nettoyage )


----------



## chatongen (20 Septembre 2008)

Non j'avais déjà accès aux forum du type xooit sur l'autre compte, le seul truc c'est que la vitesse a été multipliée par 20 ou 50, je sais pas habituellement ca pouvait mettre 30 seconde de passer d'une page à une autre sur cet type de forum.

Par contre même avec le deuxième compte, rien n'est effectivement changé, les forums "forums-actifs" ne sont toujours pas accessible, là Safari par exemple me dit toujours 

Safari ne parvient pas à trouver le serveur.
Safari ne parvient pas à ouvrir la page « http://far-ikariam.forum-actif.eu/index.htm » car le serveur « far-ikariam.forum-actif.eu » est introuvable.

situation identique.enfin voila.

Bah sinon pour les caches  (enfin ce que j'ai reconnu comme cache...) j'ai tout vidé hier, je crois...
J'ai aussi exécuté Onyx hier, fait toutes les réparations journalieres, hebdomadaires, mensuelles. 
Rien n'y fait.
Ou alors je n'ai pas vidé les bon cash ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

As tu testé en ETHERNET?

A tous les coups c'est le wifi qui flanche ( mac ou modem)


----------



## chatongen (20 Septembre 2008)

ok, je vais essayer de faire ca passer directement en ethernet pour voir, j'éditerais mon post lorsque ca sera fait...


----------



## totoffff (20 Septembre 2008)

J'ai depuis 3 jours également le même souci sur un autre forumactif

C'est hallucinant, car j'ai moi j'ai 2 Macbook et un mac mini les trois en Wifi et ce n'est que sur mon Macbook perso que je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur ce forum alors que sur les deux autres aucun souci.


Les 3 sont en 10.5.5 et le problème est le même sous Safari ou Firefox.
Et aucunes de mes trois machines n'a de par feu.

Merci d'avance, moi je cale.

PS: le lien donné plus haut ne fonctionne pas chez moi non plus
http://far-ikariam.forum-actif.eu/index.htm

Merci d'avance.


----------



## totoffff (20 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de créer un autre utilisateur sur ma machine, mais c'est pareil.

Et en faisant une recherche sur Google et en tapant "Forumactif" tous ces sites me sont inaccessibles.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Septembre 2008)

chatongen a dit:


> ok, je vais essayer de faire ca passer directement en ethernet pour voir, j'éditerais mon post lorsque ca sera fait...



non non
tu postes à la suite
qu'on voit dans l'ordre chronologique

@totoff
tu devrais également  tester en ethernet pour voir

etquel FAI? t'as le même FAI qu'au dessus ?

( au cas où ce soit une conspiration mondiale anti forumactif )

ps le lien passe chez moi...en ethernet chez free


----------



## totoffff (20 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> @totoff
> tu devrais également  tester en ethernet pour voir
> 
> etquel FAI?



Orange


----------



## totoffff (20 Septembre 2008)

En cherchant sur Google plein de personnes ont eu le même problème, mais je n'ai trouvé personne qui a donné une solution.


----------



## chatongen (21 Septembre 2008)

bien je reviens, concernant le test ethernet, ca donne la même chose je n'ai pas plus accès aux forumsactifs,
le plus grave et c'est pourquoi je ne poste que maintenant, c'est que j'ai plein de problèmes de connexions, et c'est de pire en pire, alors je ne sais pas si c'est ma ligne qui déconne depuis hier mais même avec ethernet j'ai une connexion très lente....  .

Il n'en demeure pas moins que le problème que je rencontre avec l'accès aux forumactifs est indépendant de ma ligne, puisque c'est la même chose chez ma copine qui est chez free...

Le problème reste ouvert...


----------



## totoffff (21 Septembre 2008)

Bon j'ai finalement décidé de créer une nouvelle configuration airport et tout est rentré dans l'ordre sans trop savoir ce qui cloché, c'est quand même bien étrange surtout que ce matin je ne pouvais quasiment plus accéder à aucun site, même plus Macgé

Par contre, j'affiche le temps de connexion et je me rends compte qu'il n'arrête pas de se reconnecter toutes les 10 secondes environ même si ce n'est pas aussi régulier alors que sur les autres ordis la connexion est complètement stable.

Avez vous une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

PS: Pfou j'étais à deux doigts de faire une clean installe.


----------



## chatongen (21 Septembre 2008)

euhh, toff tu peux m'expliquer ce que c'est qu'une nouvelle configuration airport ?


----------



## chatongen (21 Septembre 2008)

bon , je suis un peu découragé, je voudrais savoir qui peut me faire une réinstallation complète ? dans un magasin apple store c'est possible ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

pas besoin de reinstaller !

il s'agit d'un probleme de reseau ( de wifi ou ethernet) 
donc seuls le reseau et les fichiers concernés  sont éventuellement en cause

créer une configuration airport
c'est RE- faire la configuration airport à zero
par exemple en en créant une nouvelle


----------



## totoffff (21 Septembre 2008)

Menu pomme ---->   Préférence système --->  réseau  ----> et ensuite Configuration ----->   modifier  ----> "+"

Courage c'est simple et normalement ça règle le problème.


----------



## chatongen (21 Septembre 2008)

oui ben je crois qu'il faut que j'arrête je suis totalement dépassé, je n'ai pas accès à "réseau"  , à l'ouverture de "réseau" ca marque avec une fenêtre glissante  "Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une autre application", et puis il faut valider "OK" , et ensuite de nouveau la fenêtre glissante apparait dans la seconde qui suit "Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une autre application", et puis de nouveau valider "OK", et ca recommence fénêtre glissante "Vos règlages réseau etc.... etc .... "je n'ai plus la main la dessus et je ne comprend rien, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que je n'arrive pas utiliser "réseau"....
Plus j'essaye de faire des choses et plus mon mac déconne.  pff enfin, vous avez une idée de ce que c'est ça encore ? et comment on s'en sort ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Septembre 2008)

chatongen a dit:


> oui ben je crois qu'il faut que j'arrête je suis totalement dépassé, je n'ai pas accès à "réseau"  , à l'ouverture de "réseau" ca marque avec une fenêtre glissante  "Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une autre application", et puis il faut valider "OK" , et ensuite de nouveau la fenêtre glissante apparait dans la seconde qui suit "Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une autre application", et puis de nouveau valider "OK", et ca recommence fénêtre glissante "Vos règlages réseau etc.... etc .... "je n'ai plus la main la dessus et je ne comprend rien, mais ce qui est sûr c'est que je n'arrive pas utiliser "réseau"....
> Plus j'essaye de faire des choses et plus mon mac déconne.  pff enfin, vous avez une idée de ce que c'est ça encore ? et comment on s'en sort ?



Ahhh 
LA ca devient interessant
ca


> "Vos réglages de réseau ont été modifiés par une autre application"


est semble t il un bug de la derniere maj tiger
il y a des fils qui en parlent


----------



## chatongen (21 Septembre 2008)

je ne sais pas si ca correspond à la dernière mise a jour, mais effectivement je crois que c'etait la semaine dernière et peut être bien que la mise a jour a eu lieu la semaine dernière, c'est vrai que j'étais a Paris chez ma copine, et comme je n'ai pas fait le rapprochement (une mise à jour OS X n'a rien avoir "à priori" avec l'inaccessibilité de fofo du type forumactifs ca ne m'a donc pas marqué).
Ce qui est sûr c'est que c'est à Paris que ca a commencé à déconner avec les forums actifs.
Enfin tout ca est bizarre.

Tout à l'heure j'ai mis la connection ethernet c'était encore pire que le wifi en temps de réponse , ca ne me dis rien qui vaille, logiquement (enfin dans la mienne) la liaison ethernet devrait être plus rapide non  ?

Ce qui est sûr aussi, c'est que depuis des mois mes connexion sont lentes que ce soit chez moi ou ailleurs, je rame à fond sur les fofo...parfois comme je l'ai déjà dis je dois attendre au moins 30 seconde pour passer d'une page à l'autre avec une connexion de 8mega je trouve ca limite.

Enfin j'ai supprimé la configuration réseau et en ai fait une nouvelle comme a dit totoff (j'ai du pour cela être plus rapide que la machine ^^ lol). Donc ca l'air d'aller un peu plus rapidement mais c'est loin d'être top, et sur les fofo c'est toujours aussi lent.

Cependant pour revenir au problème initial toujours la même erreur, contrairement a totofff, lorsque j'essaye de me connecter aux forumactifs....donc de ce côté là rien n'est réglé...


----------



## chatongen (22 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ahhh
> LA ca devient interessant
> ca
> 
> ...



euh ca veut dire qu'il va falloir attendre la mise à jour de la mise à jour ?

Elle va arriver quand ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Septembre 2008)

va lire les fiils 

et sinon personne ne bosse chez Apple alors les dates de mises à jour futures...


----------



## ivanMac (23 Septembre 2008)

:mouais:





chatongen a dit:


> Bien voila, ca fait un an que j'ai un mac et je n'ai jamais eu de problemes.
> Cependant je rencontre de sérieux problèmes en ce moment.
> 
> Je suis effectivement inscrit sur des forum de jeux.
> ...



:mouais:
:mouais: :mouais: Erreur de chargement de la page Ai-je résolu le problème, à confirmer !!   Je suis allé dans préférence système, Coupe-feu, j'ai coché "Autoriser *toutes* les connexions entrantes". Les liens qui ne marchaient pas (Safari et Firefox) ont marché ; ensuite je suis retourné dans coupe-feu et j'ai remis "Autoriser uniquement les services essentiels". Les liens en questions semblent du coup continuer à marcher ???   

10.5.5 - Safari 3.1.2


----------



## chatongen (25 Septembre 2008)

IvanMac, j'ai essayé ta manipulation mais ca ne marche pas.

Par contre j'ai bien fait le test de connexion sur une borne d'accès publique, là c'est dans un café disposant d'une borne "hot café", et là aucun problème  j'arrive sans problème à me connecter aux forum "forumactifs" et une navigation internet rapide (mais ca a toujours été le cas dans les hot café).

Par contre chez moi (livebox-Amiens hypercentre 8Mo) et chez ma copine (freebox-Paris VIeme), connexion lente (quoi un peu plus rapide chez ma copine) et dans les deux cas les sites forum "forumactif" inaccessibles depuis les deux endroits.:hein:

Auparavant je pouvais me connecter sur ces forum aussi bien chez moi que chez elle, et depuis une semaine, je ne peut plus ni chez elle ni chez moi. Ca semble donc pas être les box puisque ca s'est produit en même temps,mais les opérateurs sont différents et les box différentes également,  non ? 

C'est un problème de configuration du Mac ? ou peut être de firefox ? J'ai téléchargé également il y a une dizaine de jours firefox3 c'est peut être lié ?  

OK supposons que c'est lié. Mais alors pourquoi ça rendrait également Safari incapable aussi d'aller sur les forum "forumactifs". :mouais:

Enfin voilà où j'en suis, c'est à dire pas beaucoup plus loin que le week-end passé.


----------



## chatongen (28 Septembre 2008)

J'ai téléchargé VirusBarrier X5 édition démonstration, il m'indique la présence du virus "QuickTime.xpt", est ce que ca pourrait avoir à voir avec mon problème actuel ?


----------



## chatongen (28 Septembre 2008)

Bien, je viens de scanner tout le Mac avec VirusBarrier X5 , résultat 6 fichiers infectés mis en quarantaine, je peux de nouveaux me connecter aux forums .forum-actif.eu , j'ai récupéré également la vitesse de connexion internet.... 

Bon ca m'explique toujours pas pourquoi ca ne posait pas de problèmes lorsque je me connectais en dehors de chez moi (à moins qu'il y ai des protections supplémentaires au niveau des bornes wifi du type "hotcafé" édité : je précise avec le même portable, en gros ca marchais à l'extèrieur, et at home pas du tout..) ...

Tant que j'en suis là, je crois que je vais acheter VirusBarrier X5 (en achetant un mac m'étais dis chouette pas de virus lol ) et il y a des suites proposées, intégrant NetBarrierX5 vous savez à quoi sert ce logiciel ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Septembre 2008)

fais une recherche dans les fils qui en parlent
et tu verras
avis tres mitigés voire très négatifs


----------



## Mr pink eyes (28 Septembre 2008)

étonnant j'ai le même souci sur mon ordi aussi bien par Safari que par Firefox je ne peux plus accéder aux forums actifs depuis une semaine maintenant, j'ai essayé plein de manip (la livebox à été changé, j'ai essayé de couper le parefeu,j'ai scanner l'ordi avec clam xav,   ect ect ), j'ai fait plein de recherches et rien ne fonctionne .En revanche les sites auxquels je ne peux plus accéder fonctionne sur la Wii et sur le vieux Pc que j'ai gardé.
Je vais tenter les manips que vous indiqués. A voir...


----------



## chatongen (28 Septembre 2008)

Bah moi ce a qui a débloqué les choses semble t il ca a été de passer VirusBarrier X5 en version démonstration, bon si je veux désinfecter totalement mon mac à présent faut que je l'achète....:hein:


----------



## Mr pink eyes (28 Septembre 2008)

je viens de scanner mon ordi avec le logiciel macscan et il trouvé des spywares que j'ai isolé
et ça c'est possible que ça blogue l'accès à certains sites?


----------



## chatongen (29 Septembre 2008)

Bah j'en ai aucune idée pour les spyware pour ma part, je ne les ai pas cherché, par contre c'etait bien le virus qui devait traffiquer les adresse DNS des sites (à ce que j'ai compris des fils ici) et avec VirusBarrier X5 dès que les fichiers infectés ont été mis en quarantaine la situation a été rétablie.


----------



## Mr pink eyes (9 Octobre 2008)

Bon pour ceux que ça intéressent j'ai été à l'apple store pour mon Mac et ils ont résolus le problème, il s'avère que j'avais donc un trojan : un DNS qui modifiait les accès aux sites et faisait mouliner l'ordi , à priori ce genre de trojan s'attrapent sur des sites porno (entre autres) , et pour que ce virus ai eu accès à notre ordi on a pas du faire attention à une application qui demandait notre mot de passe, du moins c'est que je suppose vue que pour chaque installation il demande un mot de passe. Donc voilà depuis ils nous ont installés DNS CHANGER REMOVAL pour éradiquer ce virus


----------



## xdc (10 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours le même souci. même la page d'Amazon ne veut pas s'afficher (contrairement à celle de macgeneration) j'ai suivi la conversation précédemment et j'ai effectuer tous les test possibles, avec VirusBarrier, Dnschanger, Clamxav... onyx. 

ce qui me préoccupe c'est que j'ai un macbook  2,4 sous 10.5.5 et un imac CoreDuo 1,83 (aussi sous 10.5.5) et les deux rencontrent le même problème. comment faire ? avant de passer à la réinstallation. est ce que cela ne vient pas de la livebox ? (inventel)


----------

